# OpenOffice 2.2 HS depuis install Leopard.



## Petitcoyote91 (28 Février 2008)

Salut,

Depuis l'install de Leopard, Open Office ne se lance plus, enfin presque. Quand je clique dessus, X11 se lance, m'ouvre une fenêtre de terminal ( ce qu'il faisait déjà sous Tiger ), J'ai bien OpenOffice dans la barre de menu en haut, mais aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre, ça rame, ça cherche, ça charge mais rien ne se passe. Que ce soit en ouvrant OpenOffice en direct ou en ouvrant un fichier qui en réclame l'ouverture.


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2008)

Apparemment, Léopard préfère NeoOffice. Voir ici


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (28 Février 2008)

Bon benh c'est parti ce soir!
Euh, pour désinstaller OpenOffice, je fais comment? Suis novice sur Mac. Je prends l'icône et je la jette à la corbeille, c'est tout?


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2008)

Yes, à la poubelle.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Février 2008)

ericb2@Petitcoyote91

Pourquoi ne testes-tu pas la version Aqua ? Elle fonctionne bien sous Leopard.

Tu trouveras une version récente ici -> http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/

( j'ai vu que Laurent avait aussi uploadé la version PowerPC )

Cherche la version dev300_m0, qui fonctionne au moins aussi bien que la version X11


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (28 Février 2008)

Ca ne fait que 50Mo?


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (28 Février 2008)

MP reçu => Merci!


----------



## lbuisson (28 Février 2008)

Comme indiqué ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4593378#post4593378

Je mets les versions PPC ce soir avec un débit plus important 

Les versions INTEL sont déjà en ligne 

Attention cependant il s'agit toujours de versions de dev


----------

